# chi calender ACCEPTING picture submissions now!



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

hello everyone..those of you who wanted to be a part of the chihuahua calender please send photos to [email protected] dont forget to put you username and your chi's name in the email so i know who you are. those who have chi families take single photos and group photos. cant wait to see all the cute pictures! no need to resize images since the place wherever we choose to get it done can do it for you..and i will edit pictures if needed.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Here are my 2 :

Lily - Boo :










Ozzy :










Together :


----------



## stefanie_farrell

MY BABY ROMEO


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

ALSO PLEASE MAKE SURE YOUR PHOTOS THAT YOU SEND ARE OF GOOD QUALITY...ozzy n lily's mom please send them to [email protected] same to romeo's mommy thanks!


----------



## chihuahua-lady

here are my pics and iv e mailed them thanks

here is ruby she is 4 months old now il find out her exact birthday-









here is tyke he is 5









and here is jacob he will be a year next month









hope you like pics


----------



## *Sarah*

Stitch is 10 weeks exactly, Nemo was 14 weeks in that photo


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

nemochi can you please send that to the email [email protected] thanks! b/c when pictures are posted up here their not as good as quality if they were sent to me through email


----------



## *Sarah*

Ok I've sent them  sorry about that


----------



## my3angels

my pics are in ur email


----------



## tik0z

sorry sorry..just to clarify......these are *only* of our chi's right?
what if their sneeky siblings pretends to be a tree or something
in the background? (i.e. king recks) :lol:


----------



## Roie

hmm... i don't know about that one.. we'll let you know.


----------



## LuvMyChi

I e-mailed a couple.  This is a great idea!


----------



## *Tanya*

Just sent Lillie's pic off. :love2:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

i still havent gotten it yet and its been a couple minutes  did u send it to right email addy?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

please send your photos in jpg or bmp format others i cannot open...nemochi thanks for sendin the pics to my email but i cannot open mim files :scratch: so could you try n send them in a different format..sorry


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

also everyone who submits photos send several so we have choices


----------



## *Tanya*

I just sent it again. It says it went through both times :dontknow: . I could only get one good pic of her so far...my camera died...of course. I'll try to get more soon and send them in so u'll have more to choose from.


----------



## tik0z

i just sent mine.........only sent one tho...because i didnt know! sorry!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

so far the following people have sent me photos:

*bobo
*hershey
*jacob,lily,tyke
*lily boo,ozzy
*lily mae
*minx, brooke
*pismo
*p-nut
*taco
*tequila,ginger,kylie
*tyson
*yoda
*diesel **need his birthdate and pics sent again due to they wont load**
*nemo,stitch ** needs to be sent as a jpg or bmp file**

everyone send as many photos as you like so we have a variety to choose from. 
GET THOSE PICS IN to those who haven't sent them yet make sure their jpg or bmp format also make sure there not too small


----------



## Vala

:wink: mmm..I'm not sure how you guys are doing this...I probably missed the thread but just to give heads up...RESIZED pictures are not good for printing...if you guys have the camera originals (FULL SIZE) you should send that for better quality. :wink:

Example: if I was to print my siggy..it would come up the size of my thumb not the size it shows on the screen. :wink:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

yes yes yes..i asked to not resize them earlier but as long as their not small i think it will be ok...if their medium to large size the quality is great


----------



## princess_ella

i've send some from my digital camara.


----------



## Vala

Vala said:


> :wink: mmm..I'm not sure how you guys are doing this...I probably missed the thread but just to give heads up...RESIZED pictures are not good for printing...if you guys have the camera originals (FULL SIZE) you should send that for better quality. :wink:
> 
> Example: if I was to print my siggy..it would come up the size of my thumb not the size it shows on the screen. :wink:


 :wink: Just making sure, is a great idea and I've seen some that might be a bit too small..especially if the owners are expecting big pics of their chis. :wink:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

thanks 
to the following
bobo
rachel p's lily
yoda
your pics are kinda small so if you can please send a medium to large photo that would be great! thanks


----------



## Seiah Bobo

Hi...I'm so excited this is going through. I just emailed you with three photos of Seiah. :wave:


----------



## Kari

Hi I e-mailed you my pics. But forgot to add their birthday's. Mr. Peepers is January 12th, 2004. And Buster's is February 9th, 2004. Thanks :wink:


----------



## tik0z

can i crop the image?.....but not resize


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

How soon do you need pictures? I'll be off work friday and would like to wait until then to try to get better pictures of Jolie and Boomer.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

hey i hope you don't mind i emailed you 30 pics     

kisses nat


----------



## Roie

it's ok nat, now we'll jus thave more pics of your beautiful chi's to choose from!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

shall i post some of them in their clothes ....ar am i maniacal  

kisses nat


----------



## Roie

what ever you want it is up to you.. try to get a group shot if you didnt already send one..


----------



## luv4mygirls

i sent mine  but i would love to get pics of them together, however jumba isn't coming home til nest week. when is the cut off date??


----------



## Roie

we are setting the date i think it's september 21st.. it hasn't been varified but i think that gives people time to go out and get picks they want


----------



## CooperChi

I just emailed PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY, and now I see the cutoff date's not for awhile. Do you mind if I try and snap a better, bigger shot of Cooper before the cutoff date, if I don't get one, you can use a pic I emailed you, if it's big enough. Sorry, I don't mean to make it confusing for you...  

You guys are great for doing this!!! :hello1: 

If you need any help, don't be afraid to ask me! (I'm only around the computer 3 days a week, but I can help those days!)


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

i've made folders on my computer for each chi who sends in pics so if you still want to go out and take pics that's fine just when u email me again make sure to tell me that you sent pics already so that i dont go and think its another chi and make another folder


----------



## Rubyfox

Hello, can I send some pics in as I am new to this site and live in the uk?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

anyone is welcome as long as they can buy and help make the calender


----------



## Rubyfox

I will buy one but I am not very good with pc's? 
I will go and get some pics now to send .
Thanks :wave:


----------



## TiffsLilChi

I emailed some pictures of Lex. I'm so excited!!! I can't wait to buy one.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

WE'RE HOLDING A CHAT RIGHT NOW TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS YOU HAVE ABOUT THE CALENDER..SO GO IF YOU WISH


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOUR PHOTOS ARE ATLEAST 210 KB OR MORE ... IT'LL ALSO BE EASIER IF YOU COULD JUST SEND THE ORIGNAL PICTURE WITHOUT ANY RESIZING DUE TO THE FACT THAT THE PICTURE QUALITY DETERIORATES THE SMALLER IT GETS SO WHEN PRINTING IS DONE FOR THE CALENDER THOSE WHO SENT TOO SMALL OF PICS THEIR CHI'S PICS WILL BE PRINTED SMALL IN THE CALENDER AND WE DONT WANT ANYONES PICTURES TO BE EXTREMELY SMALL 
OH AND ALSO PLEASE MAKE SURE YOUR PHOTO(S) ARE IN JPG OR BMP FORMAT..OTHERS I CANNOT OPEN.

PEOPLE WHO HAVENT DONE SO YET DONT FORGET I NEED YOUR USERNAME,CHI NAME AND YOUR CHI'S BDAY

REMEMBER BE CREATIVE WITH YOUR PHOTOS..GET IDEAS FROM OTHER DOG CALENDERS IF YOU'D LIKE..THE CUT OFF DATE IS NOT TILL ABOUT SEPTEMBER 21ST SO YOU HAVE TIME TO GET THINGS RIGHT


----------



## amykate

Okay, forgive me if this was already posted but I'm on a computer with insanely slow dial-up. 

Is there a limit to the number of photos we can submit?

Are we still doing themes? Like funny faces for April or certain outfits or anything? Just wondering what kind of picture I should inlcude.

:wave:


----------



## Roie

nope there is no limit.. so go to your hearts content.. then the calendar commitee.. will pick the best pics, and form the calendar... 

no there are no themes. Just do you own thing

REMEMBER: This is a calendar. we want it to look as much like a calendar as possible.. what i mean by that is don't take a pic of your chi in front of your toilet.. stuff like that!!


----------



## Chico's Mama

i just saw this thread right now...i'm going to take a really nice pic of Chico and submit it.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

THIS IS TO THE FOLLOWING OWNERS OF THESE DOGS:
*BOBO
*BOSCO & LOLA
*BUSTER & MR PEEPERS
*CHIWI & JUMBA
*COCO
*HERSHEY
*JACOB,LILY & TYKE
*LILY
*PISMO
*P-NUT
*TYSON
*YODA
I JUST LOOKED AT YOUR PICTURES AND THEY ARE QUITE SMALL..PLEASE IF YOU CAN SEND THE PICS IN THEIR ORIGINAL SIZE..WE NEED LARGE IMAGES OR ELSE WHEN PRINTING IS DONE FOR THE CALENDER YOUR PICS WILL BE VERY TINY..SO PLEASE SEND THEM BACK IN LARGER FORM IN JPG OR BMP FORMAT 210 KB OR LARGER..JUST DONT RESIZE THE IMAGES


----------



## tik0z

can i crop?.......theres some ugly backgrounds but cute pix of bobo...


----------



## chihuahua-lady

hiya just sent the pic of jacob through again hopefully its a bit bigger il try and get some good ones of ruby and tyke i just love that pic of jacob so had to send that through lol


----------



## BooMomma

All the babies are so cute. I must say again though that that lil Nemo is so precious I could just eat him up!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

AS LONG AS THE PICTURE IS LARGE (210 KB OR MORE PREFERABLY IN THE 300'S) IT IS FINE TO CROP


----------



## tik0z

ok sent....


----------



## princess_ella

Is it okay to add a frame.This was Princess-Ella when she was a pup.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

here's some ideas for you guys.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

please try and send photos that you think are suitable for a calender..photos that you'd see in a calender..ex: with nature as a backdrop stuff like that.


----------



## Roie

another good/easy background is a lit fireplace.. real or electric it looks nice.. so that is an opition for some.. maybe old xmas card pics??


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

other good ideas:
*take a colorful nice blanket hang it up on a wall and place your chi in front of it..it makes a beautiful backround
*laying in the grass *easy*
*if you have a smaller chi place a basket in the grass and put your chi in it-so cute i did that with jelly when she was a baby
*place your chi infront of a bunch of flowers *easy* or even smelling the flowers
* if any of you hav fall leaves on the ground make a pile and stick your chi in the middle of it 

*any body else who has ideas feel free to add *


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

its also good to use natural sunlight and not the flash so that your chi doesnt get red/blue eye


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

oh and one more thing...disable the thing that shows the date on the pictures


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

here are some great examples out of some of the submissions ..hope you gals dont mind 
XX-NATHALIE-XX im glad you sent soo many pictures but they are not large enough..we are asking for the pics to be in the 300 kb range or higher but the lowest we will accept is 210. so hopefully you can send larger images.

also the pictures below i made a copy on the computer of so that i could resize and show you guys some backround ideas


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

another


----------



## luv4mygirls

ok, so can i send new pics next week?? i dont' have the original photo's and Jumba will be home by then so i can have a big photo shoot with the 2 of them..... my problem is the disable the date thingy. not sure how to do that yet......... grr to modern technology


----------



## SunnyFLMum

Ok a little behind but I sent Gizzie's picture...


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

yes thats fine..yous have till what is it the 21st? to have a mini photoshoot


----------



## tik0z

aw!!!! thats not enough time for bobo to get into his halloween costume!


----------



## Seiah Bobo

I was just wondering if you got my photos and info? And is the sizing okay?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

size was great! very big..big plus :thumbleft:


----------



## LuvMyChi

Ok, I'll have to get some new ones of Hershey to be able to give you full size pics. I'll send them asap. :wave:


----------



## tik0z

i think having candid shots of our chis would be a cute thing...because most dog calendars do not look realistic. they look so "posed". commercial even. we need something chi owners can relate to!


----------



## Ruby's Ma

Hey, just wondering if you got my pics of Ruby??? Thanks!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

YES I DID


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

YES I DID


----------



## goldie

I've e-mailed the full sized version of this one...


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> YES I DID




and mine ??


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two

I'm so glad the cut-off date is the 21st ... its giving me ample time to take some great shots of my two babies


----------



## Roie

yea thats what we wanted to do, give everyone a fair shot to get the best pics they could.


----------



## stefania

Cant wait for the finished product....this is such an exellent idea..i love it...i make sure i take great pictures of my chico this weekend...one question..what pricerange are we talking about for the calender?...would love to buy two..one for home and the other for work..later :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

we're not sure about prices yet..we're still shopping around for the best deal..but once we find out all of you will be informed.


----------



## LuvMyChi

I can't wait for this either! I certainly want a couple calendars at least. Hershey's Grandma is REALLY wanting one also. :wink: Thanks for all the work you guys are putting into this.


----------



## Katie

yay! that cut off date is perfect. i have a cabillion trillion pics of my chis but none that are calendar worthy so now i get to play photographer  by the way GREAT idea! i cant wait.. i have 3 chi calendars up for 2005 lol maybe for 2006 ill have more haha


----------



## 2pups622

i sent you some pictures did you get mine


----------



## Jill

I'm sorry if I'm repeating a question already asked...or answered...but what compensation do those included in the calendar receive?
Jill


----------



## Yoshismom

*Yoshis pic*

Yoshi Sessoms B-day is April 17th, 2005 My user name is Yoshismom
the pic is below

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a46/yoshismom/image0252.jpg

or


----------



## Yoshismom

*A few more of Yoshi*

A few more in case the first one didnt work

Yoshismom is username and Yoshi b-day is April 17th, 2005

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a46/yoshismom/random_0466.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a46/yoshismom/random_0470.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a46/yoshismom/random_0471.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a46/yoshismom/random_0472.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a46/yoshismom/random_0475.jpg


----------



## chihuahua-lady

hiya just checking if you got my piccys and if you need new ones etc did you get the piccie of jacob standing on the grass or is that not rite i just thought it was kinda nice


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

YES I GOT THE PIC OF JACOB...IT WAS STILL KIND OF SMALL BUT WE'LL SEE WHAT WE CAN DO WITH IT


----------



## BlueMo0nz

Please put my new puppy in the calendar! He doesn't have a name yet though


----------



## chihuahua-lady

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> YES I GOT THE PIC OF JACOB...IT WAS STILL KIND OF SMALL BUT WE'LL SEE WHAT WE CAN DO WITH IT



is there any way i can make it bigger it comes up huge on my pc


----------



## stefania

Is 500 kb too big?


----------



## Roie

i don't think so... l will check.. unless PBNJ posts 1st..


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

stefania said:


> Is 500 kb too big?


no not at all..500 kb is fine


----------



## kiwi love

Sorry I think I sent them right this time if not let me know and I see if I can get someone to help me 
Thanks 
Ericka


----------



## Katie

im emailing some pictures now to see if theyre okay. i think ill still be able to take some more before the cut off date though.


----------



## LuvMyChi

I e-mailed some more of Hershey. Just let me know if they are not gonna work.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

i need to be notified of the following chi's b-days:

Neeko
kiwilove-kiwi and peaches
Cooper-COOPER
paintmyworld - zola
Stephanie - piper & gizmo
2pups622 - austin
XX-NATHALIE-XX : VIENNA,PARIS,COSMO [x]
SOPHIE
USMCJESS - YODA 
CHIHUAHUALOVER - DIESEL
PRINCESS ELLA,PRECIOUS PEARL
BOOGALOO : BOSCO,LOLA

so if your on the list just reply to this message and let me know their b-days..


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Jill said:


> I'm sorry if I'm repeating a question already asked...or answered...but what compensation do those included in the calendar receive?
> Jill


nothing really we are doing this to raise money for chi rescues..so basically its charity? everyone is pitching in money to get these made and then we're selling them to make more money back and donate. it's something we thought would be nice and plus our chi's will be in the calender so thats great enough! well atleast to me..so as far as i know we "people" really dont get nothing out of it beside that..unless things change..which they tend to sometimes..so ya'll will be notified of any changes.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

hey did you receive my second set of pics? i guess you are flooded with pics :wink: we should all compensate you :wink: 



paris 23/11/2004 , cosmo 30/11/2004 , vienna 8/2/2005


:wave: :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> hey did you receive my second set of pics? i guess you are flooded with pics :wink: we should all compensate you :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> paris 23/11/2004 , cosmo 30/11/2004 , vienna 8/2/2005
> 
> 
> :wave: :wave:
> 
> kisses nat


yes i recieved them..


----------



## Jill

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm repeating a question already asked...or answered...but what compensation do those included in the calendar receive?
> Jill
> 
> 
> 
> nothing really we are doing this to raise money for chi rescues..so basically its charity? everyone is pitching in money to get these made and then we're selling them to make more money back and donate. it's something we thought would be nice and plus our chi's will be in the calender so thats great enough! well atleast to me..so as far as i know we "people" really dont get nothing out of it beside that..unless things change..which they tend to sometimes..so ya'll will be notified of any changes.
Click to expand...

Cool! Good, good, good...I didn't read that this was for charity and I hope you didn't mind my asking! I'll be getting some positively adorable photos to you very soon! I'd love to pitch in for the 'cause'!
Jill


----------



## princess_ella

:wave: I just send a few more photos and their birthdays let me know if those are okay.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

princess_ella said:


> :wave: I just send a few more photos and their birthdays let me know if those are okay.


i actually emailed you back to let you know that the pictures wont show up..so please send them again


----------



## Cooper

oops... Poopy Scoopy's birthday is November 7, 2002. I thought I put that in there... I musta forgotten.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

well thought i'd show seiah and gizmo what there picture page may look like...this is not definate and is still being worked on..but i thought i'd show you anyway.


----------



## princess_ella

nice backgrounds how did you do this?i resend you a few.


----------



## LuvMyChi

Those are wonderful pics of Seiah & Gizmo!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

that looks great , i can't wait till i have my 10 copies  all of my family has to have one

kisses nat


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

here's a couple more pictures these are not definate like i said before but just thought i would show you something..ROIE is working on a few as well but we need to get the birthdays so that we can start on the people who sent pics in already. here is the list of people who need to give b-days:

Neeko 
kiwilove-kiwi and peaches 
paintmyworld - zola 
2pups622 - austin 
SOPHIE 
USMCJESS - YODA 
CHIHUAHUALOVER - DIESEL 
BOOGALOO : BOSCO,LOLA 

-cooper- pink to match the tounge  








-lex luther-








-cosmo-








-vienna and paris-


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

Those look wonderful!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

i don't want to be a pain in the butt  but cosmo's birthday is 30 november , we write our dates opposite i'm sorry ........

and my girl's pics fell off  

kisses nat


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i don't want to be a pain in the butt  but cosmo's birthday is 30 november , we write our dates opposite i'm sorry ........
> 
> and my girl's pics fell off
> 
> kisses nat


oops that was my fault i read it wrong..it's not even close to sayin july 11th lol..that will be fixed


----------



## CooperChi

Those look great!!! I can't wait to get a copy of the calender when it's all done. (or 5 copies!! :wink: )

Just wondering...did you receive my photos from this morning?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

here are cosmo..vienna..and paris again..hopefully its right this time hehe...


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

CooperChi said:


> Those look great!!! I can't wait to get a copy of the calender when it's all done. (or 5 copies!! :wink: )
> 
> Just wondering...did you receive my photos from this morning?


yes i did i forwarded it to roie to do


----------



## Roie

yep i am working on them now.. sorry for the back up on pics.. i haven't been on as much because of school!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

I hate to bug anyone but i had a little trouble sending the pictures of Boomer because they were so big. Did ya'll get them?


----------



## LuvMyChi

Wow, the pics are looking SO awesome! You guys are doing great work! :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> I hate to bug anyone but i had a little trouble sending the pictures of Boomer because they were so big. Did ya'll get them?


yep i got the pics of boomer


----------



## luv4mygirls

they look amazing! i'm going to start working on chiwi and jumba's tomorrow, i have really cute ideas


----------



## Kioana

Seiah his b day is the day before mine!! 12/29

man these pics are great!!

PB&J i'm going to send mine in by the end of the month. i copied cooper and found some one to take picuters of moka and jemini! 60$ guys for an hour!! there shoot is this friday (9-9-05) it's going to be an outside shoot! i can't wait!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Mom

Sorry about not responding sooner   
I haven't been able to check the forum for awhile.
Anyway, we usually have November 2nd as Sophie's birthday as that was the day we picked her up at the rescue.
So you could make her birthday Nov. 2, 2000

Thanks.

Joyce


----------



## princess_ella

Hi i am wondering did you receive princess-ella and precious-pearl's pics for the calendar.I resend them individually like you asked.


----------



## kiwi love

Kiwi DOB 2-20-04
Peaches DOB 10-14-04
:wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

yes i got ella and pearls photos..i will soon be posting up a picture trail page where everyone can view the photos instead of me posting them up on here like i was.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

also suggestions are still welcome  
***ATTENTION***
those who are reading this that have not submitted photos but plan on DOING SO please respond back..i'm trying to figure out how many chi's are participating b/c as of now there not enough to fill a weekly calender.


----------



## xXKatXx

do u want them throu email??? :wave:


----------



## *Sarah*

Hey my boys are still involved I wanna take some better pics of Stitch and I have to get a larger verson of the photo of Nemo off my dads computer I will e-mail them both asap 

Sarah


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

xXKatXx said:


> do u want them throu email??? :wave:


yes send them to [email protected]


----------



## luv4mygirls

i'm working on my fashion shoot now....


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

luv4mygirls said:


> i'm working on my fashion shoot now....


yeay


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

I stilll have Jolie's pictures to take and my other 6 chihuahuas, plus my daughter's 2. I plan to take pictures this weekend.


----------



## Auggies Mom

I plan to submit one of Auggie and will try to do it very soon


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

what is GIZZY's birthdate?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> also suggestions are still welcome
> ***ATTENTION***
> those who are reading this that have not submitted photos but plan on DOING SO please respond back..i'm trying to figure out how many chi's are participating b/c as of now there not enough to fill a weekly calender.


oh well , you can always us my pics 5 times   :wink: 

(just kidding ofcourse )

kisses nat


----------



## kiwi love

I was going to take the girls to the beach the weekend since I am finally off and try to get some better shots will that be to late?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

the cut off date is september 21st


----------



## Pismo

Hope to have new pics by the end of the weekend. I finally have a camera again. Thanks.


----------



## chihuahua-lady

just gonna e mail through another hope thats ok its of ruby and one of tyke


----------



## Alli

I hope it's not too late to let you know I'd like to send some to you? I will try this weekend!!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Alli said:


> I hope it's not too late to let you know I'd like to send some to you? I will try this weekend!!


nope not late at all the cut off dates is the 21st of september


----------



## Auggies Mom

Hi I just emailed 2 Auggie pics so I hope at least one is Ok :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Auggies Mom said:


> Hi I just emailed 2 Auggie pics so I hope at least one is Ok :wave:


IM ABOUT TO LOOK AT IT NOW..  WHATS HIS/HER BIRTHDATE?

WOOPS NEVERMIND ITS IN THE EMAIL..


----------



## BlueMo0nz

I am getting my baby boy Saturday so I am going to take some pictures of him then to send
I will take some more of Amber too!


----------



## chimommy

Just sent you Angel's pic.  This is a great idea!!


----------

